# Watch DirecTv online



## mreaves53 (Oct 25, 2008)

I am trying to watch a moive on the DirecTv website. I have updated my DirecTv player. Everytime a moive starts to load the circle in the center fills up to 85% and then nothing. Is this a DirecTv problem, a computer problem or a provider problem?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Tell us more about your computer .... brand/model, operating system, web browser, etc.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mreaves53 said:


> I am trying to watch a moive on the DirecTv website. I have updated my DirecTv player. Everytime a moive starts to load the circle in the center fills up to 85% and then nothing. Is this a DirecTv problem, a computer problem or a provider problem?


100% of the time, it has to do with your network set up (firewall, Anti virus, etc)


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Do anyone suppose that HDCP or similar DRM measures may be an issue? I recall that content protection was a vexing problem with later versions of DIRECTV2PC.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

harsh said:


> Do anyone suppose that HDCP or similar DRM measures may be an issue? I recall that content protection was a vexing problem with later versions of DIRECTV2PC.


Nope, not the case here


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

harsh said:


> Do anyone suppose that HDCP or similar DRM measures may be an issue? I recall that content protection was a vexing problem with later versions of DIRECTV2PC.


Nope.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I usually try to play the movie again if it gets stuck the first time, It'll work eventually, Or try clearing cookies on your browser and try again.


----------



## mreaves53 (Oct 25, 2008)

I have a Toshiba Qosmio running Window 7 Home Premium, 16 gigs memory 1 tb Hd. My ip is Comcast wtih 30+ download speed. I am connected to a Motorols Surfboard modem via ethernet. I will pursure the cookie/firewall problem. I have no problem with HBOGO,but I do have problems with MaxGo, Starz and Showtime sites.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chndlr18 (Sep 18, 2014)

I wanted to register and reply, as I have found why it was loading to 85% and not working for ME. And I know how frustrating it is to get replies like "Nope" and 100% of the time, it has to do with your network set up (firewall, Anti virus, etc) and leave feeling like no one put in any effort to help.

For me, I'm using Windows 8, browser: Chrome. And I found it would load to 85% then my browser was blocking the plug-in. Just simply right clicked and chose "always allow" from directv.com and wallah! Fixed.

So no, 100% of the time it does not have to do with your network set up. And in the future, please do more research before giving such definitive [inaccurate] responses.


----------

